# FreeBSD 12 on Raspberry Pi 3B .... green led?



## cwf-ml (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi,

the Raspberry Pi 3B has a green led that is supposed to indicate when the SD card is accessed. 
On mine, the green LED flashes shortly when the system boots - but after that never again. Is the FreeBSD SD card driver faulty and does not enable that LED? Is that a bug to be filed?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 4, 2018)

At a certain point on boot the GPIO system gains control of the boards LED's.
This is useful so users can experiment with FreeBSD GPIO subsytem without buying any accessories.
Flashing the boards Green LED for instance with `gpioctl`.


----------



## mark_j (Nov 8, 2018)

cwf-ml said:


> Hi,
> 
> the Raspberry Pi 3B has a green led that is supposed to indicate when the SD card is accessed.
> On mine, the green LED flashes shortly when the system boots - but after that never again. Is the FreeBSD SD card driver faulty and does not enable that LED? Is that a bug to be filed?



Is the Pi hooked up to a monitor? If it isn't then it should be, at least until you resolve this. I had this happen and it was because the file system was bad and dropped into single user mode wanting me to fsck it, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 8, 2018)

The GPIO subsystem takes over all GPIO pins during a late stage of bootup. The LED's are seen as GPIO Pins.
 If you want to gain back the LED pins for Power and Disk use you would need to modify the DTB and exclude the pins from GPIO usage. I have never done it, so I can't help.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 8, 2018)

Looking at this guys Beaglebone page the LED's are still available under /dev/led/ (Like a regular computer uses)
So I am unsure what the FreeBSD mechanism is that actually feeds /dev/led/ the power and disk signaling on Pi3.
On my laptop it is AHCI.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 11, 2019)

--
deleted.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2019)

Spartrekus replying to the wrong thread?


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 14, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Spartrekus replying to the wrong thread?



Thanks


----------

